# Offer: EARN POINTS ON EVERY PURCHASE



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

By making a purchase, as long as you are logged into your account, you will get Peptide Points. Each dollar that you spend earns one point, and 10 points can be redeemed for $1.


So, this means that if you purchase an item for $100, you will earn 100 points and be able to get a $10 discount on your next order; this is a 10% discount which can be combined with any of our other discounts.


Pretty sweet, right?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 21, 2020)

Do not post links to non sponsors websites.  If they are interested in becoming a sponsor please inform them that I can point them in the correct direction.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, Thanks and I will inform you if it is.


----------

